# My Ultimate Ergo Slingshot



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have always admired Jim Harris's Performance Catapults. I think they are the ultimate in looks and craftsmanship. Having said that, I also like to make my own, whether it is bows or slingshots, and I wanted a new challenge. For me, the Trefoil design I posted in the Shared section awhile back has proven the most effective. I have also learned I like the slingshot to be 1" thick and have a weighty feel for improved stability. So I thought I would try one with an Aluminum core, I have some 1/2" plate in the garage. Then a flashback to my Aluminum ergo, I did not like working with metal. So I cheated. I work as a designer for a Stainless Steel fabricator. My boss lets me ocassionally run a part (for free), not often, once or twice a year. So I pulled out the stops, a laser cut, 3/16" thick, 304 stainles steel core. It is nice.

So here it is: S/S core, and on each side, 1/32" red fiberglass, 1/32" black phenolic, with Ash scales, dyed light walnut. glue up with "Smooth On" brand epoxy. The pins are really 6-32 S/S screws tapped thru the ash, also set in epoxy. If you want more details, video link below. I like it.

Chuck S.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=d3UlZJv2ESA


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

beautiful work, that's a keeper for sure


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Man you beat me to it! I still have yet to finish that Trefoil with the aluminum core. I need to get back to that, but I've been sidetracked with that natural I made not long ago. I probably put 300 shots through that last night. Excellent work as always!

Chris


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Mxred, you are awesome at making catapults, this ergo is beautiful. You have a very high standard.









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a stunner!
It's a nice touch that you used the most beautiful car of all time (the Ferrari Dino)as a background. I actually prefer the earlier, covered headlight 206s, but I wouldn't kick one of those out of bed for eating crackers.
What? Oh yeah... slingshots!
Now I know why you haven't been posting as much, you've been busy on that! It really is great, I hope it does well for you.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very nice Chuck!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelent!

Take care of every detail. I like the clover


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Excellent job Chuck







. Nice looking ergo


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Top notch


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice job. How much would producing the stainless steel bits cost if you were paying?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great craftsmanship i hope to be able to make cattys like u and jim when im older!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Loving it. Very excellent. The core, spacers, and pins all look outstanding with the dyed ash. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video Man ! That is what I call a Slingshot ! Beautiful work !


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Chuck, that is just friggin' AWESOME!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I am considering doing something like this Just wondering what is the purpose of the spacers are they essential. If so what materials are suitable.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

have no words, it is beautiful, I want one like, give me information.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Guys thank to all for the compliments. It is really great to have a place to share the end result, where people get it (slingshots that is).



builderofstuff said:


> have no words, it is beautiful, I want one like, give me information.


Alf thanks, I really appreciate that. I do not make anything to sell. this is just a fun hobby for me. Check out Jim Harris's Performance Catapults for something like that, only better.

Smitty, special thanks to you. I learned so much early on from your videos and your answers to my questions. You also got me thinking about metal with that cool metal formed slingshot video. Plus there is definitely a bit of your Ghost in that curvy handle, and Tex Shooter design in the forks.

Chuck S.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET looking shooter Chuck, well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, that sure is nice! Good job. I love stainless steel.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> MJ I knew you like bikes, I did not know you we a car nut genius also. I think that Dino is a little before your time. The Dino is one of my favorites, along with an Osca, Jaguar XKSS, and of course a Jaguar XKE. And I am with you on the covered headlights, 1967 and earlier on the Jags.


Not to detract from the slingshot that is the subject of this post (not that I could, it's too awesome to be eclipsed) but I'm a complete car fanatic. I poured over car books and magazines as a kid and learned everything I could about them. I have a history of getting _really _into my hobbies (witness my slingshot obsession!) and when I was a kid I had limitless time to devote to learning about cars.
The Dino is quite a bit before my time, but I respect cars from this era such as the Dino and the Lamborghini Miura that really set the stage for modren supercars. I love how delicate they are compared to modern cars. You don't notice it so much in pictures but in person a Dino is _tiny_. I think the wheels on that one in the pic are probably 14", but the rest of the car is so small that they don't look rediculously small as they would on a modern 458. It's barely waist-high and weighs something like 1700lb. I also tend to get hung up on supercars of the '80s such as the Ferrari 288 GTO (possibly my all time favorite car) and F40 and the Porsche 959 and all air-cooled 911s.
Ok, then, back to slingshots!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!! i realy like it, excellent work as usual, john


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck, great work as always, but this is your best yet. I love it, man. Also, the fact that you used ash just pleases me all the more.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mxred91, 
This is just a master piece. I like the combination of metal and wood. The spacers really help to make this beauty just look better. Keep making them and please, share with us. Saludos.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow

great craftmansship and a very beautifull slingshot


----------

